# besouro



## Javibus

Olá!
alguêm ouviou a palavra *besouro* (pt. brasil)? é a mesma coisa que escaravelho (escarabajo na espanha)?
obrigado!
javier


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, preferimos dizer besouro. Ouso dizer que muita gente não conhece a palavra escaravelho.


----------



## Javibus

obrigado Vanda, entao é escarabajo. Gracias!


----------



## pierina1131

Hola gente,

¿alguien sabe cuál es la traducción exacta al Español de "besouro"? Yo estaba por poner *escarabajo, *pero buscando en el diccionario encontré "escaravelho" como traducción y entré en la duda.

Bueno, si alguien me aclara esa duda quedo muy agradecida.

Saludos,

pierina


----------



## Vanda

Pierina, veja acima!


----------



## pierina1131

¡Gracias a todos por la aclaración!

Saludos desde Buenos Aires,

pierina


----------



## Jaqui

Javibus said:


> Olá!
> alguêm ouviou a palavra *besouro* (pt. brasil)? é a mesma coisa que escaravelho (escarabajo na espanha)?
> obrigado!
> javier


 
É a mesma coisa, muita sorte! Jaqui


----------



## Maragato76

¿"Besouro" no significa también "abejorro" en castellano?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Maragato76 said:


> ¿"Besouro" no significa también "abejorro" en castellano?


No creo porque el abejorro es parecido a las abejas y el besouro es un escarabajo.

Recordemos incluso que el VW Sedan era conocido como "besouro" en Brasil y como "escarabajo" en los paises hispanos.


----------



## Fanaya

_'Abejorro' _sería _'zângão' _o 'abelhão', Maragato. Como dice WSE, el _'besouro' _sería un '_escarabajo_'.


----------



## Maragato76

Fanaya said:


> _'Abejorro' _sería _'zângão' _o 'abelhão', Maragato. Como dice WSE, el _'besouro' _sería un '_escarabajo_'.



Ok, pues entonces la definición que da el diccionario de Porto Editora es erronea o esta desfasada. Indica lo siguiente:

*besouro*, s. m. V. *besoiro.
besoiro, *s. m. _zool._ abejorro, nombre vulgar de algunos insectos coleópteros que producen un zumbido especial cuando vuelan.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Segun este site (http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombus_terrestris) el abejorro no es un coleoptero. El besouro (http://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Besouro) sí lo es.


----------



## Fanaya

Pues para echar más leña al fuego, echad un ojo a uno de los nombres que da la wikipedia del abejorro: *besouro-mangangá*. Quizá ese diccionario no esté tan desencaminado, lo que ya no sé precisar es si esta denominación tiene mucho uso o no. Yo por lo menos no la he oído nunca, pero también es cierto que en el lenguaje cotidiano pocas veces sale a colación el tema de los abejorros . Lo único que se me ocurre es que, por el tipo de palabra, sea propia de los países africanos.

A todo esto, _'besourar' _significa zumbar. Más datos a favor de tu tesis, paisano .


----------



## Maragato76

Gracias por vuestros aportes, *WhoSoyEu *y *Fanaya*. La traducción la extraje de este enlace:

http://www.infopedia.pt/portugues-espanhol/besouro


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Pues para echar más leña al fuego, echad un ojo a uno de los nombres que da la wikipedia del abejorro: *besouro-mangangá*. Quizá ese diccionario no esté tan desencaminado, lo que ya no sé precisar es si esta denominación tiene mucho uso o no. Yo por lo menos no la he oído nunca, pero también es cierto que en el lenguaje cotidiano pocas veces sale a colación el tema de los abejorros . Lo único que se me ocurre es que, por el tipo de palabra, sea propia de los países africanos.
> 
> A todo esto, _'besourar' _significa zumbar. Más datos a favor de tu tesis, paisano .



Mas esse não é um '_besouro', _pelo menos não aquilo que chamamos '_besouro_' aqui em Portugal. O nosso '_besouro_' é este http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Besouro, especialmente aquele 'cavalheiro' preto no cimo da gravura, à direita, que é o mais comum.


----------



## sergiourra

En el estado de Sao Paulo lo escuché en ambos sentidos, aunque con muchísima mayor frecuencia significando "escarabajo".


----------



## Ari RT

Um besouro é um escarabajo. O inseto que parece ter causado confusão é um moscardón (ES) ou bumble-bee (EN), uma espécie de abelha gigante, que em São Paulo chamávamos de mamangava. A da figura postada é amarela e preta, as que eu conheci na infância eram maiores e de tórax preto, às vezes com o abdome listrado de amarelo, mas, o mais das vezes, totalmente pretas. Mamangava não é besouro. Os besouros guardam as asas dobradas dentro de uma caixinha feita com as sobre-asas duras (alguém mais versado em entomologia bote aí o nome certo daquelas cascas). A isso os estudiosos chamam coleóptero, caso das joaninhas (EN ladybug; ES mariquita), do rola-bosta e dos escaravelhos em geral. Himenópteros são os que têm "asas finas", caso das abelhas, moscas, vespas... e da mamangava.


----------



## gato radioso

Es también el timbre metálico que los hoteles antiguos tenían en el mostrador de recepción para llamar al empleado, no?


----------



## Guigo

@Ari RT o 'estojo' (grego: _koleos_) que guarda as asas é chamado de _élitro_ (mais usado no plural, pois são 2, por indivíduo). Moscas não são himenópteros: são dípteros, assim como os mosquitos e pernilongos. 

@gato radioso: campainha?


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Es también el timbre metálico que los hoteles antiguos tenían en el mostrador de recepción para llamar al empleado, no?



Sim, pode ser, mas são eléctricos e o som que produzem, '_bbbzzzz'_ (que provavelmente originou o nome), é diferente do '_tlim_' da campainha mecânica.


----------



## Ari RT

Guigo said:


> @Ari RT o 'estojo' (grego: _koleos_) que guarda as asas é chamado de _élitro_


Obrigado pelas correções!


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Sim, pode ser, mas são eléctricos e o som que produzem, '_bbbzzzz'_ (que provavelmente originou o nome), é diferente do '_tlim_' da campainha mecânica.





Guigo said:


> @gato radioso: campainha?




Bom, é que a palavra besouro fez-me lembrar a obra de José Saramago _O Ano da Morte de Ricardo Reis_, romance no qual o protagonista hospedava-se no "Hotel Braganza" onde havia um besouro à porta para os clientes que entravam no estabelecimento chamarem o empregado, sendo um elemento que o autor mencionava amiúde.
Isto não tem nada de estranho, pois era rasgo próprio do autor mencionar muito nos seus romances elementos ou coisas comuns e cotidianas, dando-lhes uma dimensão narrativa.
Se não fosse por isto teria-me sido muito difícil -ou ainda impossível- adivinhar que um besouro pode também ser uma campainha.


----------

